# All Slavic languages: German loanwords



## texpert

I'm looking for loanwords and borrowings from German that were adopted by *two, three and more Slavic languages*. The more distant tongues, the better. So far I know about these: 

Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)...
Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)...
Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG) ....
Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)...

The other cancidates with high potential seem to be: 

Flasche, Gewalt, Kneipe, Koffer, Kunst, Meisterstück, Pantoffel, passen, Pech, Platz, putzen, Schnur, Schnitzel, Schinken, Wurst, Draht, fertig, Luft, Spass, Schwager, Werkzeug, etc.

Would anyone list some more? Or do you know about some links and resources?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Colloquial Slovenian has its version of most of these words, but all of them, with the exception of *šunka* (=ham), are considered very informal, substandard, and even boorish in some circumstances. None of them would be used in standard Slovenian, which tends to be purist, especially compared to more "relaxed" languages such as Serbian.

*Flaša*, *kufer*, and *šnicel*, to pick three random examples from your list, would be understood by all Slovenian speakers, but are known as *steklenica*, *kovček*, and *zrezek* in standard Slovenian.

Having said that, numerous older borrowings from German survive and thrive in standard Slovenian.


----------



## texpert

Sure, no need of enlisting substandard terms. But I'm making use of šunka

Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) ...


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Flasche -fľaša
Koffer -kufor
Pantoffel -pantofle
Pech -pech
Platz -pľac
putzen -pucovať, vypucovať
Schnur -šnúra, šnúrka
Schnitzel -šnicel
Luft -luft
Spass -špás
Werkzeug -vercajch
Tasche -taška
Gesicht -ksicht
Haar -háro
fahren -fáro (car)
Farbe -farba
Münze -minca
wünschen -vinšovať
Frisur -frizúra
Speise -špajza
Schal -šál
Hochstapler -hochštapler
müssen -musieť


----------



## hinko

Hi, I've been collecting German loanwords for a few months. This is what I've managed to collect so far:

http://schoepfung.110mb.com/popacenke.doc


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

hinko said:


> Hi, I've been collecting German loanwords for a few months. This is what I've managed to collect so far:
> 
> http://schoepfung.110mb.com/popacenke.doc


 
What a great list! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## texpert

Wonderful. Looking forward to the patchwork. I knew the bulk of the vocabulary would be shared between CZ and SK (yet I was feeling a bit insecure about the spelling in SK, so thanks Lior for _vercajch_ etc.), what surprised me is the high degree of corelation with SI in words as _pajzl_.


----------



## sokol

Even though most loans are nouns there are also some verbs; a very well known one is Czech "musit" - German "müssen"; also Polish "musieć", and it might exist in other Slavic languages.

In Slovene this meaning - "musit - müssen" is expressed indirectly with "treba je" or, negated, "ni treba" (all third person singular, "impersonal" construction). Probably the success of "musit" is due to its "simplicity", compared to original Slavic ways of expressing this meaning - at least that is what I heard at a linguists congress in the mid-1990ies in Graz (sorry, no quote available, I forgot who put this theory forward, but it was a linguist).

hinko also has some verbs in his list. And to the question marks I can contribute:
firtuh - Austrian German Firta (standard: Firtuch??) = used for sowing seeds; you put it on like a shirt, hold it up, put seed in it and then you walk across the field, shovelling seeds into your hand and drop them on the field. The word is old and comming out of use because most farmers (of course) use machines nowadays.


----------



## texpert

sokol said:


> In Slovene this meaning - "musit - müssen" is expressed indirectly with "treba je" or, negated, "ni treba" (all third person singular, "impersonal" construction). Probably the success of "musit" is due to its "simplicity


 
Right - BCS has also _treba _I think although they use direct verb _morati _at the same time. In fact, _morati _sounds halfway between müssen and treba. And the same with Russian - _nado_, _nuzhno _- but Russian seems to have least German loanwords of all.


----------



## Natabka

Hi,Texpert!
As far as I know in Western Ukraine people use a lot of German borrowings. However, they are to be found mostly in colloquial language or what seems to be "Western Ukrainian dialect". From you list I've immediately recognised these:
Kneipe - кнайпа (f, a bar)
putzen - пуцувати (to polish [shoes, mainly])
Flasche - фляшка (f, a bottle; note the Standard word - "пляшка")
Koffer - кофр (Standard), ко(у)ферок (dialect)

And here are the Standard language words:
Schnitzel - шніцель (m)
Schinken - шинка (f)
Pantoffel - пантофля (f)
Also:
Schlagbaum - шлагбаум (m)

And some after-war borrowings:
фріц, люфтваффе, ґвер


----------



## trance0

In Colloquial Slovene we also use a construct "mus je" instead of Standard Slovene "treba je = it is necessary", I think this one also comes from German "müssen".


----------



## sokol

trance0 said:


> In Colloquial Slovene we also use a construct "mus je" instead of Standard Slovene "treba je = it is necessary", I think this one also comes from German "müssen".


Yes, I think so too: a German loan most likely; but in this case (it seems) used like "treba je" (impersonal) and not like a fully declined verb as it is in Czech - "musit"?

I didn't know about that till now by the way - that's news to me.


----------



## trance0

Ja, man lernt nie aus.  And yes, "mus (mi/nam/mu,...) je/ni" is used only impersonally in Slovene, unlike Czech.


----------



## texpert

sokol said:


> Yes, I think so too: a German loan most likely; but in this case (it seems) used like "treba je" (impersonal) and not like a fully declined verb as it is in Czech - "musit"?


 
Yes, _musit _or _muset_. The latter is perhaps a bit more frequent, the former is gaining a flavour of obsolescence. Then it gets quite regular: musím/musíš/musí/musíme/musíte/musí (one can skip the personal nouns in Czech). 



Natabka said:


> Hi,Texpert!
> As far as I know in Western Ukraine people use a lot of German borrowings. However, they are to be found mostly in colloquial language or what seems to be "Western Ukrainian dialect".


 
Natabka, I'm happy to have your examples indeed. The picture is putting on more colours  Are you one of the aforementioned W.U. dialect speakers?


----------



## itreius

Here's a few German words used in Croatian... (some of them are used exclusively by speakers of Kajkavian)

ciferšlus - zieh-verschluss - zip fastener
vajnkuš/vanjkuš/vejnkuš - wangenkissen - pillow (don't know whether it's used in German as such, I think it's just _kissen_)
vešmašina - waschmaschine - washing machine
knap - knapp - barely/tightly
hiža - haus - house
cvikeri/cvikere - zwicker - glasses
haustor - haustür - door
ruksak - rucksack - backpack
vura/ura - uhr - hour
špigl - spiegel - mirror
lojtre - leiter - ladder
šarafciger/šarafcieger - schraubenzieher - screwdriver

and tons more (lots of those that were already mentioned as being used in other Slavic languages)...



trance0 said:


> In Colloquial Slovene we also use a construct "mus je" instead of Standard Slovene "treba je = it is necessary", I think this one also comes from German "müssen".


It's sometimes used in northern parts of Croatia too, however, it usually goes after the word _pod_. _Pod mus_ - "necessarily".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> hiža - haus - house


 
I don't think this is a German loanword. I don't have my etymological dictionary with me (again ), but I believe it's a Slavic word with possibly the same Indo-European roots as "haus". In (standard) Slovenian, *hiša* also means house, while *хижа *in Bulgarian refers to a mountain hut or a cabin.



itreius said:


> vura/ura - uhr - hour


 
This reminds me: Slovenian also has *ura*, meaning "hour", "clock", or "watch".


----------



## Diaspora

itreius said:


> Here's a few German words used in Croatian... (some of them are used exclusively by speakers of Kajkavian)
> 
> ciferšlus - zieh-verschluss - zip fastener
> vajnkuš/vanjkuš/vejnkuš - wangenkissen - pillow (don't know whether it's used in German as such, I think it's just _kissen_)
> vešmašina - waschmaschine - washing machine
> knap - knapp - barely/tightly
> hiža - haus - house
> cvikeri/cvikere - zwicker - glasses
> haustor - haustür - door
> ruksak - rucksack - backpack
> vura/ura - uhr - hour
> špigl - spiegel - mirror
> lojtre - leiter - ladder
> šarafciger/šarafcieger - schraubenzieher - screwdriver
> 
> and tons more (lots of those that were already mentioned as being used in other Slavic languages)...
> 
> 
> It's sometimes used in northern parts of Croatia too, however, it usually goes after the word _pod_. _Pod mus_ - "necessarily".


 
I think that in BCS the number of Germanisms goes down depending on the region. I never heard of some of the borrowings (vanjkus, slauh, foser, pleh and many more). I have no idea what they mean. I think the informal "Ja" is a German borrowing meaning "Yes". My dialect of Croatian has only a few Germanisms, since it is full of Turkisms that would be incomprehensible to Zagrebanians.


----------



## trance0

"Pod mus" is used in Slovene too and it has the same meaning as in North Croatia, that is "necessarily".


----------



## WannaBeMe

BCS: Only some verbs: 
koštati (kosten), uramiti (rahmen), spendirati (spenden), peglati (bügeln), trefiti (treffen), luftirati (luften), šlepati (schleppen), špricati (schpritzen), štimati (schtimmen), šminkati (schminken), klemati (klemen), štrikati (schtricken);

and some nouns: flaša, kofer, peh, plac, sic (sitz), paksic (packsitz), treger, paktreger, žnjira (schnur), šnicla,,štrudla,šunka,salama, knedla, pereca (brezel), palačinka, krompir, paradajz, kukuruz, špajz, šal, špiglo, lojtre (leiter), šrafciger (schraubenzieher), auspuh, anlaser, cilindar, amortizer, sic, hauba, and all other parts of cars, rajsveršlus, vinklo,(winkel). borer, bormašina, špahtla, štap, tepih, frajer, diht, štreber, šmuk, ofinger, vaservaga, frtalj (viertel), šina, pegla (Buegel), rampa, šnala, beton, balkon, vagon and so on, I cant remember at the moment any more but there are lots more.


----------



## hinko

sokol said:


> hinko also has some verbs in his list. And to the question marks I can contribute:
> firtuh - Austrian German Firta (standard: Firtuch??) = used for sowing seeds; you put it on like a shirt, hold it up, put seed in it and then you walk across the field, shovelling seeds into your hand and drop them on the field. The word is old and comming out of use because most farmers (of course) use machines nowadays.


 
Thanks for the information. I was guessing that this word comes from Austria, but I thought it should be something like Vortuch in original, because you wear it "in front", but I didn't find it in the dictionary.
However, our "firtuh" has a bit different meaning than your "Firtuch". In Slovenia firtuh (or firtah) means "the apron" (die Schürze), people use it mostly in the kitchen, when they're cooking something.


----------



## Duya

WannaBeMe said:


> and some nouns: flaša, kofer, peh, plac, sic (sitz), paksic (packsitz), treger, paktreger, žnjira (schnur), šnicla,,štrudla,šunka,salama, knedla, pereca (brezel), palačinka, krompir, paradajz, kukuruz, špajz, šal, špiglo, lojtre (leiter), šrafciger (schraubenzieher), auspuh, anlaser, cilindar, amortizer, sic, hauba, and all other parts of cars, rajsveršlus, vinklo,(winkel). borer, bormašina, špahtla, štap, tepih, frajer, diht, štreber, šmuk, ofinger, vaservaga, frtalj (viertel), šina, pegla (Buegel), rampa, šnala, beton, balkon, vagon and so on, I cant remember at the moment any more but there are lots more.



I don't pretend to be an expert on German loanwords (or even know German), so feel free to correct me. However, I think that:

*salama *is an internationalism
*palačinka *is from Hungarian (palacsinta)
*kukuruz *doesn't sound German to me. German has "Korn" or "Getreide"
*krompir *as well -- German has "kartoffel"
*amortizer *is also an internationalism. I'm not sure it's even used in German cars.
*beton, balkon -- *are in German indeed, but possibly of French origin?


----------



## phosphore

Platz, mentioned in the first post, seems to be of Greek origin.

Diaspora said he never heard of _pleh_; on the other side, I don't know any other word for it?


----------



## Duya

_Pleh_ as _tepsija_? Or in another meaning (it can also mean _lim_)?

Personally, I use both _pleh_ and _tepsija, _and they're not exactly synonymous: _pleh _is the stuff that you get when you buy the oven, or any other very shallow, or completely flat, large dish. _Tepsija _is generally deeper and smaller.


----------



## phosphore

I know _tepsija_, but is always round for me? _Pleh_ is, on the other hand, way more general.

You are right about _lim_.


----------



## hinko

Duya said:


> *krompir *as well -- German has "kartoffel"


 
I once read somewhere that the word krompir comes from the old german word "Grundbirn", which means a "soil pear".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

hinko said:


> I once read somewhere that the word krompir comes from the old german word "Grundbirn", which means a "soil pear".


 
Right. Many Slovenian words come from Old or Middle German, including *barva* (= color), which is very different from the modern German "Farbe". (However, *farba* is used in substandard colloquial Slovenian.)

In fact, I would say that the more recent the borrowing, the less likely it is to be accepted in standard Slovenian.


----------



## Diaspora

phosphore said:


> Platz, mentioned in the first post, seems to be of Greek origin.
> 
> Diaspora said he never heard of _pleh_; on the other side, I don't know any other word for it?


 
Oh, pleh is a tepsija or a lim. Now i understand!


----------



## sokol

hinko said:


> Thanks for the information. I was guessing that this word comes from Austria, but I thought it should be something like Vortuch in original, because you wear it "in front", but I didn't find it in the dictionary.
> However, our "firtuh" has a bit different meaning than your "Firtuch". In Slovenia firtuh (or firtah) means "the apron" (die Schürze), people use it mostly in the kitchen, when they're cooking something.


Our "Fiata" looks perfectly like an apron and probably in former times the word *was *used for apron (I wouldn't know ), this however is not the case (anymore?!).
"Fiata" now only is that thing used by farmers who still don't use machines - of which there are hardly any, so the word is dying out.
As for how to represent this in Standard German - this is difficult to answer. Pronunciation in my dialect is /fiata/ (diphtong /ia/ and voiceless, non-aspirated /t/). "Vortuch" probably *is *the correct "etymological" spelling; but none of the Austrian dialect speakers who still use this word would recognise it if you write it like that. 



Duya said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert on German loanwords (or even know German), so feel free to correct me. However, I think that:
> 
> *salama *is an internationalism Yes, I'd say so too.
> *palačinka *is from Hungarian (palacsinta) Well, it is also Austrian German.
> *kukuruz *doesn't sound German to me. German has "Korn" or "Getreide" This is Austrian German: here "Kukuruz" is the local word for "Mais - maize".
> *krompir *as well -- German has "kartoffel" See below.
> *amortizer *is also an internationalism. I'm not sure it's even used in German cars.
> *beton, balkon -- *are in German indeed, but possibly of French origin? Maybe, but in this case I think the words came to South Slavic languages through German. Direct loan from French is possible though.


You always should keep in mind that many loans, _especially _in South-Slavic languages, are Austrian German loans.

Another one of this kind is "Paradeiser", known in several Slavic languages, and meaning "tomato": it is Austrian where (nowadays) it coexists with "Tomate" (a loan we took over from Germany and which nowadays, in some regions, is even used more than "Paradeiser").
WannaBeMe mentioned "paradajz"; Slovenian has "paradižnik" which, due to its phonetics - /i/ and not /aj/ - might be a very old loan, or probably even co-evolved and is no direct German loan.



hinko said:


> I once read somewhere that the word krompir comes from the old german word "Grundbirn", which means a "soil pear".


That's correct, as Triglav already confirmed. In Austrian German there are several words for potatoes - "Kartoffel" is new to Austrian German (and a loan we took over from Germany), others are "Erdäpfel" and "Grundbirnen" which sound quite different in some dialects: Eapfö, Grumpan, etc.


----------



## Mišo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> In (standard) Slovenian, *hiša* also means house, while *хижа *in Bulgarian refers to a mountain hut or a cabin.



In Slovak means *chyža* also house, so IE roots are clear here.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Many people say that PAPRIKA is a Serbian word. And it is used in German.
I think that this word comes from German pfefer (peper) wich Serbs have gotten through Hungarian as paper, papar. And a PAPRIKA is a plant that is PAPRENA (pfeferig). So the meaning of would be "die Pfeferige (wenn man´s so sagen kann).


----------



## sokol

WannaBeMe said:


> Many people say that PAPRIKA is a Serbian word. And it is used in German.
> I think that this word comes from German pfefer (peper) wich Serbs have gotten through Hungarian as paper, papar. And a PAPRIKA is a plant that is PAPRENA (pfeferig). So the meaning of would be "die Pfeferige (wenn man´s so sagen kann).


You've got a point here, WannaBeMe - only that (according to Kluge, Etymologisches Wörterbuch) it is actually the other way round; Quote:

*"Paprika *_m_. (< 19. Jh.) Entlehnt aus serb. _pàprika_, dieses ist eine Weiterbildung zu serb. _pàpar _'Pfeffer', aus l. _piper _n. 'Pfeffer' (s. _Pfeffer)"_

So Kluge says: Latin _piper _> Serbian _pàpar _> Serbian _pàprika _> German.
And 'Pfeffer' (as well as Serbian 'pàpar') is a Latin loan.
Thus, not a German loanword after all, but you got the connection right.


----------



## winpoj

Mišo said:


> In Slovak means *chyža* also house.



Didn't know that one. I somehow automatically assumed the same meaning as with the Czech "chýše", which is more like a shack or a simple shelter.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Didn't know that one. I somehow automatically assumed the same meaning as with the Czech "chýše", which is more like a shack or a simple shelter.



Of course, that house is scanty and sober-furnished too, something like the one in Czech fairy tale Byl jednou jeden král - Once upon a time there was a king.


----------



## texpert

Thanks for all the contributions. Here's the provisional list (eligible for expansion, needless to say). 

Note: This is not to imply that all the words mean exactly the same in each of the languages. And even if they did, there'd be still a different register for many of them. Yet I keep it as it is for the sake of simplicity. 


Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK)
Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK)
Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK)
Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)
Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL)
Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK)
Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ)
Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK)
Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK)
Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL)
Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK)
Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI)
Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL)
Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL)
Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ)
Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL)
Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK)
Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS)
Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL)
Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL)
Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL)
Schtrudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK)
Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS)
Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI)
Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)

fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK)
putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK)
richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK)
stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)

sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ)
kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ)
knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

texpert said:


> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ)



This is most probably of Yiddish origin. In Polish there's _bajzel _meaning _mess_.


----------



## texpert

Czech _pajzl _means a cheap (beer) joint as well as the _Beisel_. Though Yiddish might have been the original source, no doubt.


----------



## Azori

From texpert's list Slovak also has: pajzel, betón, blinker, deka, drôt, flek, hrob, hic, knedľa, kukurica, palacinka, ruksak, štrúdľa, luftovať, pasovať, oprobovať, richtovať, štrikovať, trafiť, vandrovať


----------



## texpert

Included.
I knew of course, though again I'm pretty insecure when it comes to spelling


----------



## WannaBeMe

texpert said:


> Thanks for all the contributions. Here's the provisional list (eligible for expansion, needless to say).
> 
> Note: This is not to imply that all the words mean exactly the same in each of the languages. And even if they did, there'd be still a different register for many of them. Yet I keep it as it is for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> 
> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK)/blinker (BCS) (žmigavac)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK)/deka (BCS) (pokrivač)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)/ farba (BCS) - boja
> Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK)/ fleka (BCS) - (mrlja)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ)/ frizura (BCS)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK) / grob (BCS)-but I thik this is a Slaic word (only perhaps borowed but in praslavic shape there is also a verb grebati, grepsti and also grabiti (to dig).
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI)/luft (BCS) (zrak, vazduh)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL)
> Schtrudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI)/ tašna (BCS)(tur.torba)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS)(luftati) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK)/riktati (BCS)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
> stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> Thanks for all the contributions. Here's the provisional list (eligible for expansion, needless to say).
> 
> Note: This is not to imply that all the words mean exactly the same in each of the languages. And even if they did, there'd be still a different register for many of them. Yet I keep it as it is for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> 
> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)
> Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK)
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL)
> Schtrudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
> stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)


 
This is a great list, but please keep in mind that virtually all of the words listed here as Slovenian, while common in informal speech, are frowned upon in *standard* Slovenian. I'm not sure about how other Slavic languages deal with this issue (I know that several are more liberal in this respect), but recent German loanwords of this type rarely made it into standard Slovenian, and they still tend to mark the speaker as boorish if he/she uses them in more formal contexts. They are subject to a linguistic _apartheid _of sorts, if you excuse my analogy.

You should also realize that there are (informal, substandard) Slovenian equivalents of *most* of these German words.

Of course, it's perfectly reasonable to include substandard words in such compilations, but you should be aware of their status.


----------



## Duya

TriglavNationalPark said:


> You should also realize that there are (informal, substandard) Slovenian equivalents of *most* of these German words.



Did you mean the exact opposite?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Duya said:


> Did you mean the exact opposite?


 
Sorry, I didn't express myself well. I meant to say that almost every *German* word on the list, even where no Slovenian form was listed, has a substandard, informal Slovenian equivalent:

*Schtrudel *(German) > *štrudel, štrudelj* (informal, substandard Slovenian)
*Knödel* (German) > *knedelj *(informal, substandard Slovenian)

However, your interpretation also happens to be true; virtually every informal loanword also has a more formal equivalent in standard Slovenian:

*štrudel, štrudelj* (informal, substandard Slovenian) > *zavitek* (standard Slovenian)
*knedelj *(informal, substandard Slovenian) > *cmok* (standard Slovenian)


----------



## texpert

I know what you mean. Simply for the reason that Czech has also equivalents for most of the loanwords, while the loanwords find themselves on the wide-scale register from standard through colloquial and substandard to slang or even pejoratives. 

However, I can't think of many of the loanwords that would qualify for your (rather graphic) description of them being _frowned upon _or a subject of _apartheid_. For instance, when a young lady says _*flaška *_she most likely has a bottle of liquer on mind. When she says _*láhev*_, this can be anything. However, when a grown man says _flaška _it can be anything either. It also sounds quite curious when young women use words as _*vercajk*_. It is not inconceivable, though. Saying some words as _ksicht_ out loud is almost always rude, albeit quite justifiable when one is angry. 

I gather that Slovenian has the same words much further down the social ladder. I even can visualize this shift as we usually encounter the similar asymmetry when listening to Polish that tend to use the same loanwords in much more neutral context. However, I don't quite see how to deal with this knowledge. For instance, I could put the substandard vocabulary in _*italics*_, but even substandard category is rather too broad for that matter. And yes, the _frowned upon _words or the ones subjected to _apartheid _could be in _red italics_. What do you think?


----------



## sokol

Piotr_WRF said:


> texpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> 
> 
> 
> This is most probably of Yiddish origin. In Polish there's _bajzel _meaning _mess_.
Click to expand...

You are right - "Beisel" and its derivations in several Slavic languages go back to a Hebrew root; still it is very likely (almost certain, I'd say) that Slavic languages took this word from Austrian German (and not directly from Yiddish): because according to Kluge, Etymologisches Wörterbuch the development was as follows:
Hebrew _bajit _> Yiddish _bajis _> Austrian German (adding diminutive) _Beisl_

Kluge says nothing about Slavic words, but I'd say it is pretty obvious that the "l" in "pajzl, pajzel" is this Austrian diminutive. 
The meaning, by the way (in Austrian German), is "bar/pub", it needn't be necessarily a cheap one (even though that's the original meaning) - lately it has become fashionable to call pubs "Beis(e)l" (both spellings exist).


----------



## texpert

Well, this meaning shift of _Beisel_ has cought it's Czech cousin _pajzl_ off guard as it stubbornly insists on being a cheap, smokey and almost filthy den


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> I gather that Slovenian has the same words much further down the social ladder. I even can visualize this shift as we usually encounter the similar asymmetry when listening to Polish that tend to use the same loanwords in much more neutral context. However, I don't quite see how to deal with this knowledge. For instance, I could put the substandard vocabulary in _*italics*_, but even substandard category is rather too broad for that matter. And yes, the _frowned upon _words or the ones subjected to _apartheid _could be in _red italics_. What do you think?


 
I wouldn't say that these loandwords are necessarily used far down the social ladder. Even educated people use them, but only in fundamentally informal contexts: at home, among friends, in a neighborhood _gostilna_, in a relaxed online forum, and so on. However, these words are generally avoided in formal and public contexts. They carry a certain stigma of uneducated, "simple" speech, and people know that they aren't a part of standard Slovenian.

The concept of *lepa slovenščina *is important in Slovenian. It includes the sense that the use of etymologically appropriate words reflects not just a certain culture on the part of the speaker, but also a measure of respect for the language, which has historically been the foundation of Slovenian national identity. The use of some German and BCS loanwards in particular is seen as being against the spirit of *lepa slovenščina*, in part because both of those languages were seen as existential threats to the Slovenian language within fairly recent history, and therefore more likely to be the targets of liguistical purism.



texpert said:


> Well, this meaning shift of _Beisel_ has cought it's Czech cousin _pajzl_ off guard as it stubbornly insists on being a cheap, smokey and almost filthy den


 
The Slovenian (informal) *pajzl*, or *pajzelj* as SSKJ spells it*, has the same meaning.

* The fact that many of these words don't have single, standardized spellings in Slovenian is a good indication of how informal they are and how rarely they are used in writing (even though they are common in everyday speech).


----------



## sokol

texpert said:


> Well, this meaning shift of _Beisel_ has cought it's Czech cousin _pajzl_ off guard as it stubbornly insists on being a cheap, smokey and almost filthy den


I guess one of the reasons why in Czech - and Slovenian - those pubs still are filthy dens is that "pajzl" is a "foreigner" in your countries, only just tolerated but not signifying "well-educated, proper standard language". 

But in Austria it's the other way round - "Beisl" is one of those words which are typical for Austrian German, thus it easy to explain why it could become fashionable, it's even one of those words "symbolising", in a way, Austrian German (vs. German of Germany and Switzerland).


----------



## texpert

TriglavNationalPark said:


> The use of some German and BCS loanwards in particular is seen as being against the spirit of *lepa slovenščina*, in part because both of those languages were seen as existential threats to the Slovenian language within fairly recent history, and therefore more likely to be the targets of liguistical purism.


 
What is said here would, in my opinion, perfectly describe the sentiments towards German loanwords during the interwar period in the Czech lands. Although I had never heard of any offical concept of _krásná čeština_, the attribute *krásná *would be commonly used to differentiate the paralel Czech vocabulary from the German borrowings (among other usages). Half a century later, the general negative sentiment towards German borrowings may have - not essentialy changed, but certainly somewhat eased. One does not have to be a linguist to feel that Germanisation has ceised to be a threat long time ago (actually it had been a pretty unrealistic project even during the WWII), the Czech language has established itself to the extent that it was not _really_ endangered by Russian in the past or by English more recently. Perhaps this is the reason those loanwords were somewhat rehabilitated? 



sokol said:


> But in Austria it's the other way round - "Beisl" is one of those words which are typical for Austrian German, thus it easy to explain why it could become fashionable, it's even one of those words "symbolising", in a way, Austrian German (vs. German of Germany and Switzerland).


 
Interesting. Although most of my compatriots, I'm sure, don't have a clue as to which loanwords came from Germany and which from Austria, _pajzl _itself is so domesticated that many people would not even look for its German or Yiddish origins. I wonder if the same can be said of the other words that are specific for Austrian German and were borrowed by Czech.


----------



## sokol

texpert said:


> I wonder if the same can be said of the other words that are specific for Austrian German and were borrowed by Czech.


Just for the record - yes, _Knödel, Strudel, Palatschinke_ (and others) are considered equally typical Austrian; but let's don't go too deep into this matter here because the thread is dedicated to German loans in *Slavic* languages.


----------



## texpert

Right. I'll just make a point that the examples provided certainly confirm my makeshift theory that borrowings from Austrain German are significantly more domesticated. Regarding _Palatchinke_, I had no knowledge of the origins myself. Perhaps the same might be the case of other Slavic tongues that used to belong to the sphere of Austria-Hungary (Slovak, Croatian, Slovene, Bosnian and Western Ukrainian dialect).


----------



## Saluton

No Russian at all on this list? How come?



texpert said:


> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK) / бетон (RU)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK) / блинкер (RU technical)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK) / дека(RU)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)
> Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL) / фляга, фляжка (RU)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK) / флик(RU technical)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK) / грабен (RU technical)
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK) / кнедлик (RU, Czech dish known in Russia)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL) / кофр (RU)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK) / кукуруза (RU)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI) / люфт (RU technical)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL) / пантуфли (RU technical)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL) / пек (RU technical)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ) / пластырь (RU)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL) / плац (RU)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK) / рюкзак (RU)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS) / шаль (RU)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL) / шинка (RU)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL) / шницель (RU)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL) / шнур (RU)
> Strudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK) / штрудель, струдель (RU)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS) / шпейза (RU technical)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK) / пасовать (RU)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK) / пробовать (RU)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK) / рихтовать (RU)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
> stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ) / капут (RU slang)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)


 
What about роман / der Roman, ягдташ / die Jagdtasche?


----------



## sokol

Saluton said:


> What about роман / der Roman, ягдташ / die Jagdtasche?


Well, there's no doubt about "Jagdtasche", but "Roman" may as well be a direct French loan - it is a French loan in German already.


----------



## WannaBeMe

BCS:
A interesting word wich I thought it would be Turkish loan but it isnt: 
JARAN - friend, fellow, comrade, from German -Jahrgang.


----------



## musicalchef

Interesting!  I had assumed Jaran was from Turkish via Persian.  I actually don't know any Turkish, but "yar" in Persian (Farsi) means "friend" (even "beloved" sometimes, especially in poetry), and "yaran" is the plural.  I didn't realize that German also had a similar-sounding word for that.


----------



## texpert

Thanks WannaBeMe and Saluton for upgrades, both are actually exceeding my expectations.


----------



## Duya

WannaBeMe said:


> BCS:
> A interesting word wich I thought it would be Turkish loan but it isnt:
> JARAN - friend, fellow, comrade, from German -Jahrgang.



It is a Turkish loan after all:

http://www.turkishdictionary.net/?word=y%E2ran

Notice the sevdalinka "Put putuje Latifaga sa *jaranom* Sulejmanom", dated around 1908 (http://www.most.ba/086/066.aspx); while Austrians were in charge of Bosnia by then, I doubt the Jahrgang took up so quickly.


----------



## jbird74

> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK) / бетон (RU)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK) / блинкер (RU technical)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK) / дека(RU)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)
> Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL) / фляга, фляжка (RU)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK) / флик(RU technical)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ) / frizura (CRO)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK) / грабен (RU technical)
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK) / кнедлик (RU, Czech dish known in Russia)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL) / кофр (RU)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK) / кукуруза (RU)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI) / люфт (RU technical)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL) / пантуфли (RU technical)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL) / пек (RU technical)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ) / пластырь (RU) / flaster (CRO)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL) / плац (RU)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK) / рюкзак (RU)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS) / шаль (RU)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL) / шинка (RU)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL) / шницель (RU)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL) / шнур (RU)
> Strudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK) / штрудель, струдель (RU)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS) / шпейза (RU technical)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI) / taška (CRO)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK) / пасовать (RU)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK) / пробовать (RU)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK) / рихтовать (RU)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
> stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ) / ziher (CRO)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ) / капут (RU slang)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)



Croatian addon


----------



## hinko

I thought that beton comes from the french verlan: 

_Laisse tomber_ → _Laisse béton_


----------



## alxz310

Duya said:


> Did you mean the exact opposite?



I'm originally from Western Ukraine (L'viv) and a lot of these words are very common in regular everyday speech, the ukrainian equivalents of these words aren't used as much as the german ones and aren't necessarily considered more formal or standard (to the area)


----------



## bibax

Some very old loanwords from German(ic) in Czech:

kněz - prince, ruler (priest in Modern Czech) from kunning (König)
peníze - money from penning (Pfennig)
hřbitov - cemetery from Friedhof
děkovati (dík, děka) - to thank from denken (Denk)

palačinka is from Latin placenta (a pie) via Hungarian palacsinta and Romanian plaçinta.


----------



## sokol

bibax said:


> palačinka is from Latin placenta (a pie) via Hungarian palacsinta and Romanian plaçinta.


It is difficult to say in which language the term "palačinka" was coined originally; it is a "Habsburg monarchy word", probably coined even by Czechs - or by German speaking Austrians. The origin is Latin, that much is clear, and Kluge agrees with you (ultimately tracing it back to Romanian "plaçinta"), but I am not so sure about the cultural history of "Palatschinken" (which is what they're called in Austria; they're not known in Germany, German "Pfannkuchen" are a different dish).

The "plaçinta = palačinka" dish was and is also common throughout the Balkans. So whoever invented them (that is, the dish - not the word for it which already existed in Latin) should be from this broader region.


----------



## werrr

Some other ancient Czech loans from German (or Germanic):

*jilec* (alt. jílec, jelec) — hilt; from _ge-hilze_
*jircha* — tawed leather; from _irch_ (which comes from Latin _hircus_)
*mašle*, *pentle* — ribbon; from _Maschel_ and _Bändel_ respectively
*maštal* (alt. marštal, marštale) — stable; from _marstal_
*rokle* (roklina) — ravine; from _Rachel_
*rošt* — grate; from _Rost_
*plundrovati* — to plunder; from _plündern_
*prejt* — sausage meat; from _Brei_
*šelma* — beast, formerly rogue; from _schëlme_
*Vánoce* — Christmas; from _Weihnachten_
*kobka* — dungeon; from _kobe_
*punčocha* — stocking, hose; from _buntschuoch_
*lotr* — rogue, rascal; from _loter_
*loutna* — lute; from _Lüte_ (which comes from Arabian _al-'ud_)
*klenot* — jewel; from _kleinōt_
*krunýř* — armour; from _brunna_
*knot* — wick; from _Knote_
*špejle* — skewer; from _Speil_
*špek* — bacon; from _Speck_
*hák* — hook; from _hāke_
*hedvábí* — silk; _gota-webbi_
*kacíř* — heretic; from _ketzer_ (which comes from Greek _katharós_)
*léno* — fief; from _lēhen, lēn_


----------



## Adnyre

Since the thread is alive again I'll add a few more German loanwords in Ukrainian. Many of them have something to do with building:

_дах_ (Dach)
_цегла_ (Ziegel)
_крейда_ (Kreide)
_шибка_ (Scheibe)
_цвях_ (Zwecke)
_клямка_ (Klammer)
_ринва_ (Rinne)

... and a lot of more technical terms like _дюбель_, _шліфувати, кельня_ etc.

We have _мусити_ as well.


----------



## zdravkoskalarov

> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK) / бетон (RU) / бетон(BG)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK) / блинкер (RU technical)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK) / дека(RU)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ)
> Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL) / фляга, фляжка (RU)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK) / флик(RU technical)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ) / frizura (CRO) / фризура(BG)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK) / грабен (RU technical)
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK) / кнедлик (RU, Czech dish known in Russia)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) /  kufer(PL) / кофр (RU) / куфар(BG)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK) / кукуруза (RU) / кукуруз(BG)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI) / люфт (RU technical)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK) / палачинка(BG)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL) / пантуфли (RU technical) / пантофи(BG)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL) / пек (RU technical)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ) / пластырь (RU) / flaster (CRO)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL) / плац (RU)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK) / рюкзак (RU)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS) / шаль (RU) / шал(BG)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL) / шинка (RU)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL) / шницель (RU) / шницел(BG)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL) / шнур (RU) / шнур(BG)
> Strudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK) / штрудель, струдель (RU) / щрудел(BG)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS) / шпейза (RU technical)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI) / taška (CRO)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS) / тепих(BG)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK) / пасовать (RU)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK) / пробовать (RU)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK) / рихтовать (RU)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ)
> stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ) / ziher (CRO)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ) / капут (RU slang)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)



These are some German loan words in Bulgarian and I could add some more:
Feuerwerk - Фойерверки
Gastarbeiter - Гастарбайтер
Schiebedach - шибидах (шибедах)
I've also heard other German words in Russian:
Butterbrot - Бутерброт
and Soldat but I'm not sure who actually loaned the word


----------



## marco_2

texpert said:


> Thanks for all the contributions. Here's the provisional list (eligible for expansion, needless to say).
> 
> Note: This is not to imply that all the words mean exactly the same in each of the languages. And even if they did, there'd be still a different register for many of them. Yet I keep it as it is for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> 
> Beisel / pajzl(SI) / pajzl(CZ) / pajzel(SK)
> Beton / beton(BCS) / beton(CZ) / betón(SK) / beton (PL)
> Blech / plech(CZ) / plech(SK) / blacha(PL) / pleh(BCS)
> Blinker / blinker(SI) / blinkr(CZ) / blinker(SK)
> Decke / deka(SI) / deka(CZ) / deka(SK)
> Draht / drot(SI) / drát(CZ) / drôt(SK) / drut (PL)
> Farbe / farba(SK) / barva(CZ) / farba, barwa (PL)                              Flasche / fľaša(SK) / flaška(CZ) / flaša(SI) / фляшка(UA) / flaša(BCS) / flaszka(PL)
> Fleck / flek(SI) / flek(CZ) / flek(SK) / flek (PL tech.)
> Frisur / frizúra(SK) / frizúra(CZ) fryzura (PL)
> Fuscher / fušer(CZ) / fušer (SK) / fušer(BCS) / fuszer (PL slang)
> Gesicht / ksicht(SK) / ksiht(SI) / ksicht(CZ)
> Gewähr / kvér(CZ) / kvér(SK) / ґвер(UA)
> Graben / grabn(SI) / hrob(CZ) / hrob(SK)
> Haar / háro(SK) / háro(CZ)
> Hitze / hica(SI) / hic(CZ) / hic(SK)
> Hochstapler / hochštapler(SK) / hochštapler(CZ) / hochsztapler(PL)
> Kneipe / кнайпа / knajpa(SK) / knajpa(CZ) / knajpa(PL)
> Knödel / knedl(SI) / knedlík(CZ) / knedla(BCS) / knedľa(SK) knedel (PL)
> Koffer / kufor(SK) / kufr(CZ) / kufer(SI) / кофр(UA) / kofer(BCS) / kufer(PL)
> Kukuruz/ kukuruz(BCS) / kukuřice(CZ) / kukurica(SK) / kukurydza (PL)
> Kunst / kunšten(SI) / kumšt(CZ) / kunszt(PL)
> Luft / luft(SK) / luft(CZ) / luft(SI)
> Münze / minca(SK) / mince(CZ)
> Palatschinke / palačinka(BCS) / palačinka (CZ) / palacinka(SK)
> Pantoffel / pantofle(SK) / pantofel(CZ) / пантофля(UA) / pantofel(PL)
> Pech / pech(SK) / pech(CZ) / peh(BCS) / pech(PL)
> Pflaster / flajšter(SI) / flastr(CZ)
> Platz / pľac(SK) / plac(CZ) / plac(SI) / plac(BCS) / plac(PL)
> Rucksack / rukzak(SI) / ruksak(CZ) / ruksak(BCS) / ruksak(SK)
> Schal / šál(SK) / šál(CZ) / šalca(SI) / šal(BCS) szal, szalik (PL)
> Schinken / šunka(CZ) / šunka(SK) / szynka(PL) / šunka(SI) / šunka-шунка (BCS) / шунка(BG) / шинка (UA) / šunka(BCS) / szynka(PL)
> Schlauch / šlauch(CZ) / šlauch (SK) / szlauch(PL) / šlauh(BCS)
> Schnitzel / šnicel(SK) / šnicl(CZ) / šnicl(SI) / шніцель(UA) / šnicla(BCS) / sznycel(PL)
> Schnur / šnúra(SK) / šňůra(CZ) / žnura(SI) / žnjira(BCS) / sznur(PL)
> Schtrudel / štrudla(BCS) / štrůdl(CZ) / štrúdľa(SK) / strudel (PL)
> Schuss(fahrt) / šus(CZ) / šus(SK) / Шус(BG) / szus, szusować (PL)
> Spass / špás(SK) / špás(CZ) / špas(SI) / szpas (PL obsolete, slang)
> Speise / špajza(SK) / špajz(CZ) / špajz(BCS) / spyża (old Polish)
> Tasche / taška(SK) / taška(CZ) / taška(SI)
> Teppich / tepih(SI) / tepich(CZ) / tepih(BCS)
> Werkzeug / vercajch(SK) / vercajk(CZ)
> Zimmer / cimer(SI) / cimra(CZ)
> 
> fahren / fáro(SK-car) / fáro(CZ-car)
> luften / luftirati(BCS) / luftovat(CZ) / luftovať(SK)
> passen / pasati(SI) / pasovat(CZ) / pasować(PL) / pasovať(SK)
> putzen / pucovať(SK) / pucovat(CZ) / pucati(SI) / пуцувати(UA) / pucować(PL)
> probieren / probati(SI) / prubnout(CZ) / oprobovať(SK)
> richten / zrihtati(SI) / zrychtovat(CZ) / richtovať(SK)
> stimmen / štimati(BCS) / štimovat(CZ) sztymować (PL dial)           stricken / štrikati(BCS) / štrikovat(CZ) / štrikovať(SK)
> treffen / trefiti(BCS) trefit(CZ) / trafiť(SK) / trafić (PL)
> wandern / vandrati(SI) / vandrovat(CZ) /wędrować(PL) / vandrovať(SK)
> wünschen / vinšovať(SK) / vinšovat(CZ)
> 
> sicher / ziher(SI) / sichr(CZ)
> kaputt / kaput(SI) / kaput(CZ) / kaput (PL slang)
> knapp / knap(BCS) / knap(CZ)


----------



## marco_2

And some old German loanwords in Polish (some of them come from German dialects (e.g. Plattdeutsch):

Bürgermeister (Burgmister) - burmistrz
Rathaus - ratusz
Ring - rynek
Ritter - rycerz
Rechnung - rachunek


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

zdravkoskalarov said:


> These are some German loan words in Bulgarian and I could add some more:
> Feuerwerk - Фойерверки
> Gastarbeiter - Гастарбайтер
> Schiebedach - шибидах (шибедах)
> I've also heard other German words in Russian:
> Butterbrot - Бутерброт
> and Soldat but I'm not sure who actually loaned the word



It's бутербро*д* in Russian, and because of the last consonant I'm not sure whether is it German or Dutch. Солдат is clearly a loanword, but here again I'm not sure who borrowed it, because in German it already is a borrowing from the Romance languages.
Гастарбайтер and фейерверк are also known in Russian.

Many technical words in Russian are from German, but in the colloquial speech their number is quite small.

I don't think the word "Fuscher" exists in German, perhaps Pfuscher (botcher) is meant?

I also found a very interesting connection: German Schale (which in Northern Germany means bowl or dish) gives šálek (cup, which, as I just found out, is the meaning of Schale in Southern German - Tasse in Northern Germany) in Czech.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

marco_2 said:


> And some old German loanwords in Polish (some of them come from German dialects (e.g. Plattdeutsch):
> 
> Bürgermeister (Burgmister) - burmistrz
> Rathaus - ratusz
> Ring - rynek
> Ritter - rycerz
> Rechnung - rachunek



Бургомистр, ратуша, рынок, рыцарь. Rechnung couldn't make its way into Russian.
However, out of the other four only рынок (market) is used in everyday speach, the rest is connotated as either medieval or specifically German.


----------



## alxz310

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Бургомистр, ратуша, рынок, рыцарь. Rechnung couldn't make its way into Russian.
> However, out of the other four only рынок (market) is used in everyday speach, the rest is connotated as either medieval or specifically German.



The same words are found in Ukrainian, but in this case Rechnung is also commonly heard (рахунок)


----------



## Awwal12

> in this case Rechnung is also commonly heard (рахунок)


Not only "die Rechnung", but even the verb (!) "rechnen" - "рахувати" (Russian has only the verb of Slavic origin: "считать").


----------



## sokol

Angelo di fuoco said:


> I don't think the word "Fuscher" exists in German, perhaps Pfuscher (botcher) is meant?


Yes, definitely; "fušer" surely goes back to German "Pfuscher": German "pf" changes to "f" in Slavic languages as this is a consonant cluster not native to Slavic.


----------



## marco_2

On second thoughts I wonder if *kukurydza, kukuruza *etc. is really a German loanword. According to A. Brückner the word exists in Hungarian, Romanian and Turkish and can be taken from some South Slavic dialects. You can compare it with Polish *kokorycz *or *kokornak *which are "hairy" plants resembling maize (corn).


----------



## sokol

marco_2 said:


> On second thoughts I wonder if *kukurydza, kukuruza *etc. is really a German loanword. According to A. Brückner the word exists in Hungarian, Romanian and Turkish and can be taken from some South Slavic dialects. You can compare it with Polish *kokorycz *or *kokornak *which are "hairy" plants resembling maize (corn).


It seems you're right - or at least Kluge also agrees with Brückner that "Kukuruz" were a loan to (Austrian) German, according to Kluge a loan from Serbian.

However, all forms of "Kukuruz" with the element /ts/ or /ds/ should go back to its Austrian German version where it is "Kukuru[ts]", while in Serbian it is of course "Kukuru[z]": thus, you can explain Polish "kokorycz" only as a German loanword, had it been loaned from Serbian directly it would have become "kokoryz" or similar.


----------



## robbie_SWE

sokol said:


> It seems you're right - or at least Kluge also agrees with Brückner that "Kukuruz" were a loan to (Austrian) German, according to Kluge a loan from Serbian.
> 
> However, all forms of "Kukuruz" with the element /ts/ or /ds/ should go back to its Austrian German version where it is "Kukuru[ts]", while in Serbian it is of course "Kukuru[z]": thus, you can explain Polish "kokorycz" only as a German loanword, had it been loaned from Serbian directly it would have become "kokoryz" or similar.


 
The Romanian Etymologic Dictionary mentions the word *cucuruz* as being an expressive formation based on *coc* < pl. *cocuri* + sufix -_ză_. This morphology is quite common in Romanian and happens with many words. I'll attach the explanation (in Romanian though): 



> Origine expresivă. Se poate pleca de la _coc_, prin intermediul unui pl. colectiv _cocuri_ şi cu suf. -_ză_, ca în paralelismul _bob_ › _buburuz(ă)_, cf. şi _duduruză_. Totuşi, este în legătură cu multe cuvinte străine, cf. it. _cocoruzzo_ „vârf în formă de pară”, salent. _cuccuruzzo_ „grămadă de pietre în formă piramidală”, tarent. _cucuruzzë_ „culme rotunjită”, mil. _kokorin_ „con de brad”, ngr. ϰουϰούρι „grămadă de pământ”; aşa încât Battisti, II, 997, propune pentru toate aceste cuvinte o bază mediteraniană _cuccur_, colectivă. Este mai curând vorba de tot atâtea cuvinte expresive, produse de aceleaşi intenţii şi cu aceleaşi mijloace fonetice. Apare şi în bg. _kukuruz_, sb. _kukurùz_, rut. _kukurudz_, rus. _kykyryza_, mag. _kukuricza_, săs. _kukeruse_, care trebuie să provină toate din rom., ţig. _kukorica_ (din mag.). Nu se poate explica prin sl. (Miklosich, _Türk. Elem., Nachtrag,_ I, 64; Berneker 640; Vasmer 686; cf. opinia contrară a lui Mladenov); astfel încât nu este probabilă der. din rom., pe baza sl. (Miklosich, _Fremdw.,_ 103; Cihac, II, 86; cf. DAR; Conev 75). Miklosich, _Türk. Elem.,_ I, 334, propusese o origine tc., neverosimilă.


 
According to this explanation, Battisti proposes a collective Mediterranean word _cuccur_ as being the basic expression from which *cucuruz* is derived. This explanation also mentions the possibility that the Slavic (and German) counterparts come from Romanian. 

 robbie


----------



## sokol

That's interesting, Robbie - especially that the Italian version is "coccoruzzo" (and similar in dialects): the point being, Slavic <z> = [z] would usually not change to German <z> = [ts], but of course Italian <zz> [tts] would become <z> [ts] in German.
So actually I think that the Austrian German version of "Kukuruz" rather should go back to the Italian version of the word (as well as the Hungarian one): and those Slavic words which have <z> = [z] we should rather trace back to the Romanian word (whether it came originally from Romanian or another Balkans language isn't quite the point here ) while those Slavic words which have <cz> (Polish) or else <c> = [tš, ts] rather should relate to the Austrian German word, else it would be really difficult to explain the sound shift from <z> to <c> or <cz> in case it were loaned from Romanian to Serbian to other Slavic languages.


----------



## phosphore

Skok's _Etimologijski rječnik hrvatskoga ili srpskoga jezika_ says:




> kukuruz m (18. v., Vuk) = kokuruz (Martić) = kokoruz (sjeverni čakavci) = kukuruza f = kukuriza (Petruševac, Zagreb, upor. polj. kukurydza) = (sa haplologijom (kuruza (Zagreb) = (sa zamjenom dočetka -uz sufiksom, -ica) kukurica (ugarski Hrvati, upor. madž. kukoricza, slov., češ., polj. kukorica) »zea mais, golokud, kolomboć«. Pridjevi na -6И kukùruzan (18. v., Vuk) = kukurūzan, -ružna (ŽK), poimeničen na -ica kukùruznica: »1° kruh, 2° kukuruzna slama, stablo«, na -jak kukuružnjāk »1° kukuruzni koš, 2° kukuruzni kruh, 3° (ŽK -ák) spremište za kukuruz«, na -ov kukùruzov, poimeničen na -ina kukuruzovina »slama« — kùruzovina »batvo kukuruze«, proširen na -ьп kukùruzovan, poimeničen na -ica kukuruzovnica, na -ište kukuruzovīšte (Lika), kukuruzište. Na -дna < perz. hane kukunizana »spremište za kukuruz«. Na -ar kukuruzar (Božj ako vina) »šaren grah«. Postoji još zamjena reduplikacije kuku- drugom mumu-: mumuruz (Srbija, bug.), s pridjevom na -ьп mumùruzan i na -ište munmruzišie i haplologijom muruz m (Srbija) i toponim Muruzište. Domovina je kukuruzu centralna Amerika. U Evropu je došao pred 400 g. Kultura se raširila u 17. v. Slavenima je došla preko turskoga: *tur. kokoroz* — momoroz. Nikolić vidi u -oroz tur. uruz »riža«, a koku- i mum- -smrad«, dakle kao »riža nižeg svijeta, raje«. Upor. nazive slov. turščica (poimeničen pridjev na -ica od turski) = tal. gran turco. Rumunji u Erdelju govore također cucuruz mjesto lat. porumb = kolomboć < lat. columba (prema boji goluba).


----------



## Encolpius

Servus!  The number of German loanwords in Czech is around 1300-1500 words. So a small pocket dictionary. Can I put the entire list here?  Many of those words are used in Hungarian as well, so thanks to it it is easier to remember some (very colloquial) words for a foreigner form the East to Germany. *Russian *is an exception. I wonder what phrases Russian uses. 
How about *swearwords*? Which do you use? 
Czech: hergot! (very common) and I am sure there are more.


----------



## Elvus

In Polish the German loanword *szajs *(from *Scheisse*) is often used to call a worthless item, something of low quality, i.e.
*Ten zegarek to straszny szajs. *- _This watch is a terrible piece of scrap.
_From this word derives a colloquial adjective *szajsny *used at least by some of my fellows.


----------



## Encolpius

Elvus said:


> In Polish the German loanword *szajs *(from *Scheisse*) is often used to call a worthless item, something of low quality, i.e.
> *Ten zegarek to straszny szajs. *- _This watch is a terrible piece of scrap.
> _From this word derives a colloquial adjective *szajsny *used at least by some of my fellows.



I don't think Czechs use Sch*, or its derivatives, but everything is possible.


----------



## marco_2

In the not so distant past we used an expression  *Niech cię dunder świśnie! *(literally "Let thunder hit you!") - *dunder = die Donner*, though in some German dialect it could have been *Donder* as "thunder" in English.


----------



## iobyo

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Many technical words in Russian are from German, but in the colloquial speech their number is quite small.



Interesting. The exact opposite is true for Macedonian.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

I think this is the case because Peter the Great invited many experienced craftsmen (minery, ship building, metallurgy, possibly fortification, amongst others) and scientists from Germany and the Netherlands. Certainly, there is also a number of words which have been retained in the colloquial (everyday) speech, but their number is small.

Mod note:
Off-topic part about Turkish loans deleted as a question has been asked about them: please note, for that a new thread needs to be opened (but not in All Slavic please ).


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Encolpius said:


> Servus!  The number of German loanwords in Czech is around 1300-1500 words. So a small pocket dictionary. Can I put the entire list here?  .





I would love to see such a list if you'd like to share ! 


Also if anyone has a list of words in Czech with Hungarian roots it would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## volkonsky

Some more German loanwords in Polish:
-kształt (from Old High German 'Gestalt'): shape, form. Has several derivations including 'wykształcenie' - education.
-gwałt (from Old High German 'Gewalt' - violence): rape

And a classic Russian example: брандспойт, from Dutch 'brandspuit': fire hose.


----------



## er targyn

Are дума, думать(duma, dumat') "thought, to think" germanic loans?


----------



## sokol

er targyn said:


> Are дума, думать(duma, dumat') "thought, to think" germanic loans?



Vasmer thinks so (a loan from Gothic is what he suggests, so _not_ German - but _Germanic_), but this seems to be on shaky grounds.


----------



## bibax

Both mysl and duma are from the same PIE root (*meudh-).

m-d: mysl (mysliti), Gr. mythos;

d-m: duma (dumati), Gr. thymos;


----------



## ilocas2

Some other Czech words:

fotr, fotřík - father
fusekle - socks
šrajtofle - wallet
šnuptychl - handkerchief
rauchenpauza - break for smoking
ausšus, aušus
grázl - bastard
cvokhaus - madhouse

For all these expressions, there's a Czech counterpart, which is more used.


----------



## bibax

Essentially every German word can be used in Czech. Recently I heard "Musíme to *vypetrachtovat*." The verb "vypetrachtovat" was unknown to me." Later I realized that it was an occasional loan from German: betrachten.

hózny (Hosen), haksna (Hacke), šlajsna (schleißen), rauš (Rausch), šmajchlkabinet (schmeicheln), vasrůvka (Wasser), etc.


----------



## vianie

Just if allowed, inspired by recent journey to Stuttgart and supplementing the topic, I dare to publish a diploma work about Germanisms in Czech language: http://is.muni.cz/th/52981/ff_m/Diplomka_-_hotovo.txt


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polish has at least 3000 core loanwords from German (further formations not included*).
The dictionary “Wörterbuch der deutschen Lehnwörter in der polnischen Schrift- und Standardsprache” http://diglib.bis.uni-oldenburg.de/bis-verlag/wdlp/ contains most of them. Note: at least 80% of these words are either antiquated and not understood any longer,or understood but not used actively by younger generations.
An example of a core word: kierować (to drive, to direct, from _kehren_).
Used to form:
Kierunek (direction, _n_)
Kierownik (director, _n_)
Kierowniczy (directorial, _adv_)
Kierowca (driver, _n_)
Kierownica (driving wheel, _n_)


----------



## osemnais

Many people don't realise some common words are loans since they are very ancient, e.g. хлад and кладенец - from protogermanic, related to kalt, cold, etc. We can see that they are loans because of the alternation к ~ х, which is nonexistent in slavic, but typical for germanic languages.


----------



## vianie

> An example of a core word: kierować




Slovak's got:

kerovať, karuvať, kormániť - to turn the steering wheel

korman (literally volant) - steering wheel
kormidlo - rudder
kormidelník - cox

kára - hand barrow with two wheels


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Russian has got *кормило* (used in the expression кормило власти and little elsewhere) which meens the steering wheel, the word *к**орма́* (part of the ship where the steering wheel is situated) so I presume it is either a genuine Slavic word or an extremely old borrowing.

Kára is definitely from the Romance languages or even Latin.


----------



## Ben Jamin

osemnais said:


> Many people don't realise some common words are loans since they are very ancient, e.g. хлад and кладенец - from protogermanic, related to kalt, cold, etc. We can see that they are loans because of the alternation к ~ х, which is nonexistent in slavic, but typical for germanic languages.



Are you sure that these are loans from Germanic, and not Indoeuropean cognates?


----------



## vianie

> I presume it is either a genuine Slavic word or an extremely old borrowing


It'll be apparently so, knowing the basic word is indeed korma here. I forgot to mention the verb kormidlovať as well.



> Kára is definitely from the Romance languages or even Latin.


That's correct thinking again; a diagram of the origin seems: Slavic _kára_, _kary_, _gare_ - Upper German _karre_ - Roman Latin _carra_ / Italian _carro_, French _char_ - Latin _carrum_, _carrus_.

There still remains the issue, whether Common Celtic words _karrom_, _karros_, _carr_ (nowadays _car_) came from Latin or Latin was influenced by them.

Source of this is Etymological Dictionary from a Serbian Slovak Ján Kulík.


----------



## sesperxes

In Serbocroatian you could add: šuster, farbar, aspirin, frizer, gemist/spricer, kofer, klavir, konservans, lav (Lövin), majstor , šunka (Schinken), raritet, špijun, šmirgl, šlager, univerzitet, valcer.


----------



## bibax

Some words from the list are of Latin origin: klavir (clavis = key), konservans (conservare), lav (leo, leaena), majstor (magister), raritet (raritas), universitet (universitas), etc.


----------



## 123xyz

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I don't think this is a German loanword. I don't have my etymological dictionary with me (again ), but I believe it's a Slavic word with possibly the same Indo-European roots as "haus". In (standard) Slovenian, *hiša* also means house, while *хижа *in Bulgarian refers to a mountain hut or a cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me: Slovenian also has *ura*, meaning "hour", "clock", or "watch".



I have consulted an etymological dictionary which confirms that it is a Germanic loanword. Furthermore, I don't suppose it could be connect to "house/huis/hus/Haus/etc... " since Germanic "h" comes from an original "k" which has not become an "h" in Slavic languages.


----------



## 123xyz

Ben Jamin said:


> Are you sure that these are loans from Germanic, and not Indoeuropean cognates?



I am curious too,
But I don't suppose so, because "cold" (and thus "kalt") originate from a PIE root *gel-/*gol- ;I'm not aware of a g-h correspondence with PIE and the Slavic languages. Furthermore, the "d" present in "cold" but not in "cool" doesn't appear to be part of the root (not found in Latin gelare), so it would be unusual for Slavic languages to have it also. I don't really see how the "h" appeared from the "k" though...


----------



## 123xyz

Duya said:


> I don't pretend to be an expert on German loanwords (or even know German), so feel free to correct me. However, I think that:
> 
> *salama *is an internationalism
> *palačinka *is from Hungarian (palacsinta)
> *kukuruz *doesn't sound German to me. German has "Korn" or "Getreide"
> *krompir *as well -- German has "kartoffel"
> *amortizer *is also an internationalism. I'm not sure it's even used in German cars.
> *beton, balkon -- *are in German indeed, but possibly of French origin?



"Krompir" is an altered form of "Grundbirne", which is similar in meaning to "Erdapfel".


----------



## nonik

*palačinka *is from Hungarian (palacsinta)


and palacsinta is from latin "placenta" which derived from greek "plakus" which means FLAT.
Originally from indo-evropean.
In slavic languages we have......placka, плоский, площадь, плосък


----------



## aprendiendo argento

*šlȅpati* _nesvrš._ 〈_prez._ -ām, _pril. sad._ -ajūći, _gl. im._ -ānje〉              http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=d1dnXRM=&keyword=šlepati



*1. * (što) tegliti ili vući (automobil i sl.) *2. *_pren._ (koga) vući koga za sobom u životnim uspjesima, u životu uopće 





US English has _to schlep _too.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I am interested in the word frajer [< *Freier*]. Do you know this word in your language and what does it mean exactly? Thanks.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I am interested in the word frajer [< *Freier*]. Do you know this word in your language and what does it mean exactly? Thanks.


In Slovak - *frajer* (colloq.):

1. boyfriend
2. dandy, fop
3. womanizer, philanderer, skirt chaser


----------



## aprendiendo argento

In Kajkavian Croatian: _hajcung/hajcanje_  from German *Heizung* (heating).


----------



## Djeda

A personal favorite: In the traditional Štokavian speech of Sjeničak, a village near Karlovac, Croatia, “breakfast” is *vruštik, *not doručak. (compare German frühstück)


----------



## marco_2

Azori said:


> In Slovak - *frajer* (colloq.):
> 
> 1. boyfriend
> 2. dandy, fop
> 3. womanizer, philanderer, skirt chaser



In Polish - *frajer *(colloq.):

1. loser
2. (archaic) boyfriend


----------



## vianie

Slovak fánky (sg. fánka) and Hungarian fánkok (sg. fánk) - der *Pfannkuchen*


----------



## rdimd

Hello,

I am from Latvia and my native language is not Slavic. However, historical processes which took place in today's Latvia have been quite similar to the ones that took place in countries where Slavic languages are being spoken. Namely, German language became widely spoken by ruling classes and later it was again replaced by local languages.

That's why I would like to know if there are any sources where I could read more about these processes. 

I know, of course, that Google exists but I am not sure if I would be able to find the right keywords, taking into account that this topic can become politically sensitive sometimes.


----------



## Provensalstinar

In Czech, there are not only direct German loanwords, as many abovementioned, but also an immense number of lexical calques - perfectly Czech sounding words created from Czech roots, which are, however, modelled strictly after some German word. Several examples:

- _Ausschlag _(rash), in Czech _vyrážka _(schlagen = razit, aus = vy)
- _Entwurf _(draft), in Czech _návrh _(wurfen = vrhat, ent = na)
- _überzeugen _(convince), in Czech _přesvědčit _(zeugen = svědčit, über = pře)
- _übernehmen _(take over), in Czech _převzít _(nehmen = vzít, über = pře)
- _unterliegen_ (lose), in Czech podlehnout (_liegen = _lehnout, unter = pod)
- _einrehien_, in Czech _zařadit _(_reihen _= řadit, ein = za) - both words have many meanings, for instance _enqueue_​
- _abgeben _(deliver), in Czech _odevzdat _(geben = (vz)dát, ab = od(e)), or similarly _vydat_
- _Einfall _(idea), in Czech _nápad _(fallen = padat, ein = ná)
- _Abfall _(trash), in Czech _odpad _(fallen = padat, ab = od)
- _Übertretung _(minor offence), in Czech _přestupek _(treten = *stoupit, über = pře)
- _vertreten _(represent), in Czech _zastupovat _(treten = *stoupit, ver = za)

and thousands of others. 

The creation of these calques was not a systematical process, most of them are created ad hoc, so that the same German root is translated with various Czech ones. However, they are mere imitations of German constructions...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

It's more or less the same in Slovenian, with some different meanings:



Provensalstinar said:


> - _überzeugen _(convince), in Czech _přesvědčit _(zeugen = svědčit, über = pře) *prepričati*
> - _übernehmen _(take over), in Czech _převzít _(nehmen = vzít, über = pře) *prevzeti*
> - _unterliegen_ (lose), in Czech podlehnout (_liegen = _lehnout, unter = pod) *podleči*
> - _einrehien_, in Czech _zařadit _(_reihen _= řadit, ein = za) - both words have many meanings, for instance _enqueue_​ *uvrstiti*
> - _abgeben _(deliver), in Czech _odevzdat _(geben = (vz)dát, ab = od(e)), or similarly _vydat _*oddati*
> - _Einfall _(idea), in Czech _nápad _(fallen = padat, ein = ná) *napad* (from the other meaning of Einfall, a military invasion or attack)
> - _Abfall _(trash), in Czech _odpad _(fallen = padat, ab = od) *odpad(ek)*
> - _Übertretung _(minor offence), in Czech _přestupek _(treten = *stoupit, über = pře) *prekršek, prestopnik*
> - _vertreten _(represent), in Czech _zastupovat _(treten = *stoupit, ver = za) *zastopati*



Even the Slovenian verb for "to read" -- *brati* -- is a calque from German. In German, "lesen" means both "to read" and "to pick something / to gather." (The two meanings are related, as a reader "picks up" letters.) In most Slavic languages, *brati* still means "to pick something / to gather", but in Slovenian, under the influence of German, the meaning shifted, so it now means "to read."


----------



## Provensalstinar

Thank you very much, the Slovenian examples are priceless. 



TriglavNationalPark said:


> napad (from the other meaning of Einfall)


I did not realize that before - the verb "napadnout" means, just like German einfallen, both "to get an idea" and "to attack". The noun nápad means only idea.


----------



## itreius

Most if not all of those exist in BCS as well (*preuzeti, podleći/podlegnuti, uvrstiti/zarediti, odati, napad, otpad(ak), prekršaj/prijestup, zastupati*...).

Regarding German loanwords in BCS, Wiktionary seems to have a list of some, although there doesn't appear to be a separate category for calques nor calques modeled specifically after German words.

@TNP

Can _brati_ in Slovene be used in the sense of _to understand_? For example, here we can use *me bereš?* with the meaning of _do you understand/get what I'm saying/thinking?_. Would that work in Slovene?


----------



## bibax

Another calques from German: *výloha* = Auslage (= shop/display window), *výlet* = Ausflug (= excursion, outing, jaunt), quite illogically from ausfliegen (= to fly out).

Necessary to add that Czech has many calques from Latin and Greek as well (substantia = podstata).


> The noun nápad means only idea.


Not correct. "Nápad kriminality" dooes not mean _an idea of criminality_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

itreius said:


> @TNP
> 
> Can _brati_ in Slovene be used in the sense of _to understand_? For example, here we can use *me bereš?* with the meaning of _do you understand/get what I'm saying/thinking?_. Would that work in Slovene?



I've never seen or heard *brati* used in this sense, and SSKJ doesn't mention it either.

One situation comes close: Particularly in journalistic contexts, the imperative form *beri* means "understand it as," a bit like "i.e." as used in English. SSKJ gives this example:

_*evropski (beri: zahodni) modernizem
*_
But no, you would never ask *Me bereš? *to ask whether someone understands you. *Mojca bere Janezove misli* means that Mojca can "read" Janez's hidden thoughts based on his expressions or behavior, not that she understands what he is trying to say.

By the way, do Kajkavian Croatian speakers use *brati* in the sense of "to read"? Or do they only use *čitati*?


----------



## itreius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> By the way, do Kajkavian Croatian speakers use *brati* in the sense of "to read"? Or do they only use *čitati*?



In general, no, most don't use _brati_ in that sense. Such usage is mostly found in Kajkavian dialects that are very close to the border and aren't under much influence from other Kajkavian speeches. One such example is Gorski Kotar (here's a .pdf of a list of words that are in use in a small town/village at the Slovene-Croatian border, it's somewhat relevant to this thread as well as it contains a huge amount of German loanwords).


----------



## vianie

rdimd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Latvia and my native language is not Slavic. However, historical processes which took place in today's Latvia have been quite similar to the ones that took place in countries where Slavic languages are being spoken. Namely, German language became widely spoken by ruling classes and later it was again replaced by local languages.
> 
> That's why I would like to know if there are any sources where I could read more about these processes.
> 
> I know, of course, that Google exists but I am not sure if I would be able to find the right keywords, taking into account that this topic can become politically sensitive sometimes.



Hello rdimd,

    I have collected as much as several articles to this matters, they may be regarded as initiatory ones.


German language in Europe (en.wikipedia.org)
History of German settlement in Central and Eastern Europe (en.wikipedia.org)
Ostsiedlung (en.wikipedia.org)
History of Germans in Russia, Ukraine and the Soviet Union (en.wikipedia.org)
Baltic Germans (en.wikipedia.org)
Baltic Germans (latvianhistory.wordpress.com)
Mitteleuropa, the German term (en.wikipedia.org)
Mitteleuropa (en.wikipedia.org)


----------



## qwqwqw

Nisem ziher, ampak razmišljam nekako tako  (Slovenian)


----------



## Chrfu

hinko said:


> Thanks for the information. I was guessing that this word comes from Austria, but I thought it should be something like Vortuch in original, because you wear it "in front", but I didn't find it in the dictionary.
> However, our "firtuh" has a bit different meaning than your "Firtuch". In Slovenia firtuh (or firtah) means "the apron" (die Schürze), people use it mostly in the kitchen, when they're cooking something.



You are absolutely right, the word "Firta" means Vortuch, which is/was an apron for men, used for work. In contrary to a "Schürze" for women it did not protect the chest, but was only worn downwards from the waist.
This word is hardly used anymore. The standard German word now is Schürze, for both male and female users.


----------



## Provensalstinar

In Czech, there is a very old-fashioned word 'fěrtoch' (some kind of female apron), used predominantly in 18th - 19th century. Today the word is used mostly in historical or folclore context.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Provensalstinar said:


> In Czech, there is a very old-fashioned word 'fěrtoch' (some kind of female apron), used predominantly in 18th - 19th century. Today the word is used mostly in historical or folclore context.



In Polish "fartuch" means "apron" of any kind, both male and female, housekeeping and smith's work.


----------



## Chrfu

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I am interested in the word frajer [< *Freier*]. Do you know this word in your language and what does it mean exactly? Thanks.


Freier (German):
In the past used for a man, who set out to marry. From the verb "freien" , to marry or to ask a girl for her hand.
Nowadays this word is only used for clients of prostitutes.


----------



## itreius

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish "fartuch" means "apron" of any kind, both male and female, housekeeping and smith's work.



In Kajkavian Croatian (don't know about the rest of BCS), there's _*fertuh*_ as well as _*fertun*_ (bastardization of it?), meaning _apron_. Another word that immediately sprung to mind, probably due to how similar-looking it is because of the prefix, would be _*fering/ferink*_ (from _Vorhang_), which means _curtain_.

BCS *frajer* is not easy to translate, it's along the lines of _guy_, _bloke_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

itreius said:


> In Kajkavian Croatian (don't know about the rest of BCS), there's _*fertuh*_ as well as _*fertun*_ (bastardization of it?), meaning _apron_. Another word that immediately sprung to mind, probably due to how similar-looking it is because of the prefix, would be _*fering/ferink*_ (from _Vorhang_), which means _curtain_.
> 
> BCS *frajer* is not easy to translate, it's along the lines of _guy_, _bloke_.



In Polish "*firanka*" is a kind of a semitransparent window curtain with a netting/mesh/lace structure, made of cotton or nylon, often used in combination with a non transparent fabric curtain. The "firanka" shades for insight from outside in daytime, but not at night, when the light is lit inside. Often incorectly used of any fabric curtain.


----------



## Chrfu

Ben Jamin said:


> In Polish "*firanka*" is a kind of a semitransparent window curtain with a netting/mesh/lace structure, made of cotton or nylon, often used in combination with a non transparent fabric curtain. The "firanka" shades for insight from outside in daytime, but not at night, when the light is lit inside. Often incorectly used of any fabric curtain.



Such a transparent curtain is called "Store" in German, whereas the Russian word штора means any curtain. (Vorhang)


----------



## Duya

We have both _firanga_ and _stora_ in BCS, but they are both substandard (the standard word is _zav(j)esa_), and usage may vary by area. As far as I know them:

- _Stora_ is any kind of light, transparent window curtain that is hang from a _garnišla_
- _Firange_ are also light, but tightly tied to window or glass door using a pair of top and bottom straight bars. Pretty rare nowadays.


----------



## bibax

> Firange are also light, but _*tightly tied to window or glass door using a pair of top and bottom straight bars*_. Pretty rare nowadays.


In Czech they are called *firhaňky* (pl.), = *vitrážkové záclonky* in the standard language, they usually cover only bottom half of the window, so you can look out and still you have some privacy. They are quite useful as you can easily open the windows or doors.

The bars/rods/poles are called *vitrážky* (pl.). In the past they were telescopic and made from aluminium.


----------



## Gavril

Do Slovene *stopnja* / *stopinja *"degree" have any connection to German *Stufe* and related terms? They would probably have to be from an older stage of German (or Germanic), if so.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Chrfu said:


> Such a transparent curtain is called "Store" in German, whereas the Russian word штора means any curtain. (Vorhang)



In Polish "story" (plural only) are heavy, thick curtains that don't let any light through, and stop the noise from outside. As you can see, the loans live their own life and lose gradually their connection with the original meaning. Surprisingly, the word is written and pronounced with an initial "s", not "sz" (sh), as in Russian.


----------



## Duya

Gavril said:


> Do Slovene *stopnja* / *stopinja *"degree" have any connection to German *Stufe* and related terms? They would probably have to be from an older stage of German (or Germanic), if so.



According to HJP, they are not:


> ✧ prasl. *stǫpenь (rus. stupén') ≃ v. stepen


They might be still related through common Indo-European roots, but it is not a direct borrowing.


----------



## Gavril

How about 

Slovene _blisk _"lightning, lightning bolt" : German _Blitz_
or
Slovene _bazen _"pool" : German _Bad _"bath"

Is the resemblance here coincidental?


----------



## itreius

According to HJP, _blisk_ is from Proto-Slavic **blěskъ* whereas _bazen_ comes from the French *bassin*. Now, those are etymologies for the BSC words, but I'm assuming the etymology is the same for Slovene.


----------

